
Engadget shutting down Germany and Spain sister sites - victorvation
https://www.engadget.com/2018/04/30/engadget-closing-germany-spain/?sr_source=Twitter
======
kodablah
> I won't dwell on what brought us here.

No need to dwell, how about just a mention? I think most of us can speculate,
but I'd rather not.

~~~
samspenc
Reduced or flat revenue (most likely online ads) not being enough to sustain
the German and Spanish editions. English / international website is probably
the only one that is still profitable or breaking even.

Totally my guess btw, not what Engadget said (or didn't say) in their post.

~~~
pvaldes
Maybe the name was an obstacle to sell anything in spanish. Is pretty annoying
to type or mention in a casual conversation.

------
danso
When I hear the phrase _" Engadget's German- and Spanish-language sites will
cease publication"_, I think of those sites as being translations of the
English site, but looks like they had their own writers (or in the case of the
German site, writer) and topics.

\- [http://de.engadget.com/](http://de.engadget.com/)

\- [http://es.engadget.com/](http://es.engadget.com/)

Was surprised that there was a German site, one that ostensibly has more of a
focus on EU/Germany tech stories. But did the Spanish site cater to Spain
(seems like a pretty small market), or to a Spanish-speaking audience at
large?

------
inetsee
Am I correct in assuming that this action is being taken because GDPR goes
into effect on May 1, 2018?

~~~
pcunite
_GDPR goes into effect on May 1, 2018?_

It becomes enforceable on May 25, 2018

~~~
inetsee
Sorry. The GDPR FAQs website I landed on said that it "will be in force in
May"; I leapt to the assumption that that meant May 1.

